# Wear your masks.



## nEighter

You are NOT too tough that the very product we spread, spray, or brush on the different substrates won't get you and lessen your life. Think of your family and kids if you don't think of yourself.

That is all I can say. PLEASE take care of your health.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

nEighter said:


> You are NOT too tough that the very product we spread, spray, or brush on the different substrates won't get you and lessen your life. Think of your family and kids if you don't think of yourself.
> 
> That is all I can say. PLEASE take care of your health.


Gee man,,, do you want to live forever???? 

I don't,,, I do drywall and I paint,,,,,


----------



## JHill

I'm guilty of not wearing mine all to often. Good post for everyone to
read! :thumbsup:


----------



## brushmonkey

Great post!!! When I was younger & I thought I was 10 feet tall & bulletproof..I wouldn't always wear my mask every time I picked up a spraygun. These days I wear that thing religiously! I once had a supervisor that was only 41 but I could have sworn he was in his late 50's. Turns out the guy had been spraying oil paint for 20 years in a Naval shipyard & was exposed to all kinds fun products. This trade has so many harmful products we use everyday you have to think about the long term exposure & strap that respirator on your melon. :yes:


nEighter said:


> You are NOT too tough that the very product we spread, spray, or brush on the different substrates won't get you and lessen your life. Think of your family and kids if you don't think of yourself.
> 
> That is all I can say. PLEASE take care of your health.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

You big ol' softee. God bless you for it though. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldpaintdoc

*Mask?*

To hard to smoke with the mask on.


----------



## bikerboy

I thought this was going to be a thread on knocking over liquor stores!

:jester:​


----------



## JHill

ragebhardt said:


> To hard to smoke with the mask on.


Poke a hole in your mask. :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines

ragebhardt said:


> To hard to smoke with the mask on.


 Even harder to dip.


----------



## VanDamme

straight_lines said:


> Even harder to dip.


I wear a 3M dust mask when spraying the eaves of an exterior, but it's usually on my forehead when spraying the siding. Must protect forehead! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## TJ Paint

Living is expensive enough. And taking precautionary measures to lengthen ones lifespan does nothing but increase the cost of living.


----------



## Rcon

VanDamme said:


> I wear a 3M dust mask when spraying the eaves of an exterior, but it's usually on my forehead when spraying the siding. Must protect forehead! :tongue_smilie:


Ya don't want to get any overspray in your third eye now....:laughing:


----------



## TrueColors

Always wear my mask when i spray... its just a cheapy 10dollar 3m but it deff filters out all the paint particles, and a spray hood over top.... hell im only 23 and im thinking of my health..... iv painted for 6 years now. i remember when i used to spray stain blockers or just regular ceiling latex without a mask, i would look up my nose and down my throat in the mirror and i would have white nostrils and paint in the back of my throat.
so screw that ****, i wear a mask all the time now.


----------



## johnpaint

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> You big ol' softee. God bless you for it though. :thumbsup:


Sometimes being a softy is cool,the chicks like it for sure.


----------



## NCPaint1

johnpaint said:


> Sometimes being a softy is cool,the chicks like it for sure.


If the chicks liked "softy's" Viagra and all the spinoff's would be outa business :jester:


----------



## bay area contractor

nEighter said:


> You are NOT too tough that the very product we spread, spray, or brush on the different substrates won't get you and lessen your life. Think of your family and kids if you don't think of yourself.
> 
> That is all I can say. PLEASE take care of your health.


I was in a coffe house one morning when an old time painter walked in and sat next to me, We were both wearing whites so we recognized each other as painters. We started talking, but I could not understand a word he was saying, all a mumble and slurs. Seems he never wore a respriator. 
He had not been drinking, but it seems he had been painting theatres for most of his life using extremely toxic chemicals. USE A RESPIRATOR!!


----------



## WisePainter

respirators only do so much, handling the materials we do is a reality of our trade. a simple filter and some charcoal sure makes us feel better (mentally), 3M makes billions on that comfy feeling. Even if it was all b.s. that these filters work, 3M will pay to make sure we never find out.


----------



## WisePainter

bay area contractor said:


> I was in a coffe house one morning when an old time painter walked in and sat next to me, We were both wearing whites so we recognized each other as painters. We started talking, but I could not understand a word he was saying, all a mumble and slurs. Seems he never wore a respriator.
> He had not been drinking, but it seems he had been painting theatres for most of his life using extremely toxic chemicals. USE A RESPIRATOR!!



1) quit painting now, he is the cautionary tale of all lifers in this industry.

2) Before I get my first coffee fix I too am hard to understand.


----------

